

Powerful image processing services fully integrated as cloud-based add-ons - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/powerful_image_processing_services_fully_integrated_as_cloud_based_cloudinary_add_ons

======
nadavs
There are quite a few amazing image processing solutions available out there.
Cloudinary has started partnering with these companies to offer their services
via the its cloud-based platform. The result of this work is the new add-ons
solution, enabling automatic image moderation, categorization, smarter
cropping, advanced compression, face attributes detection, screenshot
generation and more, through a single click integration. This blog post
describes the new image processing add-ons. Detailed documentation is included
with sample code for Ruby on Rails, Python & Django, PHP and Node.js

